# Show off your Upgraded headlights (Bulbs)



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade the bulbs in my headlights & fog lights, I'm not looking to add HID at the moment. 

Please if you have done this. Share a Picture, Description, Time Frame, Thoughts & any melting/damage. 

I will continue to update/consolidate the thread. 


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

**Reserved for updating**

Thanks Matt585 for submitting bulb sizes on another thread. 


Matt585 said:


> for a 2011 at least its :
> High and Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: H13 (9008)
> Parking Light Bulb Size: 7444NA
> Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 7444NA
> ...


**Thank you DrVette for showing off your lights! (Side-emitting LED DRLs)**

















**Thanks XtremeRevolution for the great wright up on upgrading OEM wiring harness to suppose better bulbs.** 
How to Upgrade Your Headlight Wiring Harness


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i just have the ultra their ultra white, ill have to get the name of them exactly but i really like them. good quality, great light, not too bright, and no yellow "hue" at all, but also no blue "hue" just white. i like it - it hints aftermarket if that makes it easier to understand without pic.. but i upgraded a majority of my bulbs interior and exterior to LEDs and ive had nothing but a positive experience. i think just the LED white for the license plate light just gives a simple and awesome look compared to stock.

p.s. thanks for the shout out!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> i just have the ultra their ultra white, ill have to get the name of them exactly but i really like them. good quality, great light, not too bright, and no yellow "hue" at all, but also no blue "hue" just white. i like it - it hints aftermarket if that makes it easier to understand without pic.. but i upgraded a majority of my bulbs interior and exterior to LEDs and ive had nothing but a positive experience. i think just the LED white for the license plate light just gives a simple and awesome look compared to stock.
> 
> p.s. thanks for the shout out!


No Problem! Can you find the name and post pics?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

<------ Look in my garage. I have the ProVision 55W, 25K.. They are really really blue and really bright.. lol


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> <------ Look in my garage. I have the ProVision 55W, 25K.. They are really really blue and really bright.. lol


Can you please provide more information about the bulbs, have they caused any damage (melting) ect.. 

Also please PM me a pic so I can add it to post #2 for consolidation.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Skim my headlight harness thread. Pictures of the light output are on page 5. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...lighting-old-school-way-harnesses-more-5.html


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I really do appreciate all the links, I was trying to make a one stop thread comparing bulbs. 

If everyone could just post a picture, bulb name & thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a fair warning to anyone looking at this thread in the future; installing HID "conversion kits" in factory housings intended for halogen bulbs is illegal and unsafe. If you want to run HIDs, find some projectors to retrofit or buy a new set of headlights that have projectors.

Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you thinking fogs or daytimes? Fogs are nice... esp around here when the mountain pass fogs up practically daily. But I prefer the look of daytimes... and you get that after market look all the time.  I can post a pic if you want but I personally did LED strip lights in the fog slot. Wired into my parking lights (ambers) and they are fantastic. PM for more details if you like the look eh.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just a fair warning to anyone looking at this thread in the future; installing HID "conversion kits" in factory housings intended for halogen bulbs is illegal and unsafe. If you want to run HIDs, find some projectors to retrofit or buy a new set of headlights that have projectors.
> 
> Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution


Or as they say on Mighty Car Mods, "HID stands for High Intensity Discharge, HOWEVER if you install them incorrectly and you're driving around blinding everyone it can also stand for 'Hello, I'm a Dickhead'"


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just a fair warning to anyone looking at this thread in the future; installing HID "conversion kits" in factory housings intended for halogen bulbs is illegal and unsafe. If you want to run HIDs, find some projectors to retrofit or buy a new set of headlights that have projectors.
> 
> Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution


Illegal in all states?


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I installed some side-emitter LED DRL's
This is not exactly your question but hopefully the pics load.















































The Leds ARE lined up, the reflection skews the pic.
And they are not as blue to the eye as the camera sees them.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12303-my-side-emitting-led-drls-pics.html


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

DrVette said:


> I installed some side-emitter LED DRL's
> This is not exactly your question but hopefully the pics load.
> 
> The Leds ARE lined up, the reflection skews the pic.
> ...


Thanks for the post!!! I just added it to my OP #2. 






Keep them coming guys!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> Or as they say on Mighty Car Mods, "HID stands for High Intensity Discharge, HOWEVER if you install them incorrectly and you're driving around blinding everyone it can also stand for 'Hello, I'm a Dickhead'"


That's brilliant!



caughron01 said:


> Illegal in all states?


Illegal per NHTSA, which is national, and not DOT approved, for the reasons I pointed out in my post. I cannot comment on the policy of law enforcement in your municipality, but a member on this forum was slapped with a $350 fine for having them installed in his car, and he was not able to fight it in court.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal per NHTSA, which is national, and not DOT approved, for the reasons I pointed out in my post. I cannot comment on the policy of law enforcement in your municipality, but a member on this forum was slapped with a $350 fine for having them installed in his car, and he was not able to fight it in court.


This is exactly why I started this thread, I wanted to make a one stop place thread for people to come and see different aftermarket bulbs at their best.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal per NHTSA, which is national, and not DOT approved, for the reasons I pointed out in my post. I cannot comment on the policy of law enforcement in your municipality, but a member on this forum was slapped with a $350 fine for having them installed in his car, and he was not able to fight it in court.


Ok I got the fine for HID and I knew I would sooner or later but to make it a legal kit you need DOT approved bulbs Phillips makes the best one for $99.99 I'm ordering a set when I retrofit my headlights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Regarding HID's.. as long as u change the original light housing to a housing that supports HID lights and they are adjusted as to not blind on coming traffic the cops should leave u alone. Also u should not install any bulbs higher than 8000K because you'll definitely being asking to get a ticket.. Anything higher than 8000k bulbs then you'll start getting in colors meant for emergency vehicles, which is illegal. I leave in NC and we have strick DOT and inspection laws just like Texas. As long as my lights are properly adjusted and are emitting the proper light almost all inspection shops will pass my inspection. 

*Just remember if u bring attention to yourself then of course the cops will give u the attention u asked for!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have input on non HID lights? I'm looking to replace bulbs for now.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

this is what i have.










http://www.amazon.com/Philips-9008-...talVision+Ultra+Automotive+Headlighting+Lamps


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> this is what i have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you had them? Do you have any pics of your car with them on? Lastly, have you noticed any melting or damaged caused by the upgraded light? 


Thank you for responding.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Regarding HID's.. as long as u change the original light housing to a housing that supports HID lights and they are adjusted as to not blind on coming traffic the cops should leave u alone. Also u should not install any bulbs higher than 8000K because you'll definitely being asking to get a ticket.. Anything higher than 8000k bulbs then you'll start getting in colors meant for emergency vehicles, which is illegal. I leave in NC and we have strick DOT and inspection laws just like Texas. As long as my lights are properly adjusted and are emitting the proper light almost all inspection shops will pass my inspection.
> 
> *Just remember if u bring attention to yourself then of course the cops will give u the attention u asked for!


Excellent advice! A projector retrofit is the perfect way to safely install an HID bulb in your Cruze, and good point about the temperature (color). You will attract a lot of unwanted attention even with 8000k, but a 10,000k is really asking for it. 



CruzeDFB said:


> Does anyone have input on non HID lights? I'm looking to replace bulbs for now.


Sylvania XtraVisions (silverstars are just coated to look more blue, but the same bulb and more expensive), Phillips Xtreme Power, Phillips Crystal Vision (same as below). But...my biggest recommendation by far, is the headlight wiring harness upgrade. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5767-how-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html

The 20-22 gauge wiring in the Cruze is not capable of providing enough current to fully power even the stock bulbs. To get the most out of aftermarket bulbs, this is highly recommended. I use this harness along with Sylvania XtraVision bulbs, and it is not even funny how much brighter my lights are compared to that of my buddy's identical Cruze Eco. 



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> this is what i have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sigh:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

not atm on the pics i can go take some real quick and not i havent noticed any melting i have had them on for 19,000 miles


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Per the op request, here's a daytime pic with the LED-DRL's Off.
 http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/att...mitting-led-drls-pics-2013-03-23-17.52.47.jpg 

You have to really look hard to see them.
In normal daytime lighting, no one would notice them.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

DrVette said:


> Per the op request, here's a daytime pic with the LED-DRL's Off.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...mitting-led-drls-pics-2013-03-23-17.52.47.jpg
> 
> ...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...aded-headlights-bulbs-2013-03-23-17.52.47.jpg


It is a shame this is the only way I can edit using this Android 2.3 junker


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Updated OP with picture & Wiring Harness Link. 

Thanks everyone so far, keep them images and small reviews coming!


----------



## Laurenwhite001 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just ordered new halo projector headlights with LED from Spyder, the black ones...anyone have any tips for me when I install these? Or any thoughts on the lights?

http://www.360tuners.com/11-12chevycruzehaloprojectorheadlightswithled-pairblack.aspx


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Laurenwhite001 said:


> I just ordered new halo projector headlights with LED from Spyder, the black ones...anyone have any tips for me when I install these? Or any thoughts on the lights?
> 
> 11-12 Chevy Cruze Halo Projector Headlights with LED - Pair (Black)


Only advice I can give u is to be careful taking of the bumper. This projector kit is plug and play so u don't have to worry about doing any wiring.. I wouldn't recommend putting HID's in this kit either!!!! Best to go with a Philips bright white bulb. U should've spent an extra $120 and bought the Eagle Eye kit, better chance of not burning out the housing if u decided to go HID.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## boozecruze (Jul 21, 2013)

Havent installed the HID's yet. just regular halogn. Halo and strip looke yellowish in the pic but are quite white.


----------

